# 14 week old Koby!



## Maya Caulfield (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He's going to be a big, beautiful boy!!


----------



## southcoast1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Gorgeous and looks big for his age - what does he weigh?


----------



## Maya Caulfield (Jun 21, 2020)

southcoast1 said:


> Gorgeous and looks big for his age - what does he weigh?


2 stone / 13kg at 15 weeks


----------

